# *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - NEW PRODUCTS ADDED ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! ****

Well After success with the Audi Density line it was time to move onto the Volkswagen section....

_Quote, originally posted by *MKIV Density Motor Mount Set* »_
We are VERY excited to be announcing the release of our 034Motorsport Street Density and Track Density transmission mounts *For ALL MKIV Applications (This Includes VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T, Audi TT 225,VR6 12V,24V and R32)*
We've been testing these mounts for some time to ensure they are reliable and meet the criterion for the intended use - results so far are very exciting! 
WHAT THEY ARE: A new line of rubber motor mounts made FOR us by OE suppliers to OUR specifications. 
*STREETDENSITY Mounts*
solid rubber mounts with a 50 durometer about 25% stiffer than stock, this means they still ride smooth and quiet but provide a marked improvement in drivetrain dampening over stock mounts. 
Livable street performance with serious sport intentions. Note, don’t mistake these mounts with OE mounts, though they look almost identical, the rubber stiffness very vastly, think of these mounts as what the factory would have produced if they weren’t catering the car to whiney cheerleaders.
*TRACKDENSITY Mounts:*
built with an 80 durometer rubber, approx 90% stiffer than stock, these are solid for all practical purposes and result in ZERO drivetrain movement. Vibrations from the engine are noticeably increased but not horrible. Definitely not smooth and quiet like stock mounts, but in return you get a completely locked down drivetrain with NO slop or deflection. These are perfect for the street/track enthusiast who doesn't mind a marked increase in vibration from the drivetrain, or the hardcore drag racer or track driver who is eliminating all slop in the chassis. 
Performance with serious sport intentions. Note, don’t mistake these mounts with OE mounts, though they look almost identical, the rubber stiffness very vastly, think of these mounts as what the factory would have produced if they weren’t catering the car to whiney cheerleaders. 

NOTE, THIS IS NOT AN OE MOUNT AND ARE NOT AVAILABLE FROM ANY OTHER SOURCE - These are built by an OE supplier to 034Motorsport specifications. 
*These mounts will fit all MK4 5-speed & 6-speed vehicles (again includes Audi TT*), and includes the motor mount, transmission mount, and dogbone. *Priced less than OE mounts, these are a no brainer for the street or track enthusiast. *
*You Can choose all 3 Mounts:*








*Or just the engine and gearbox mount (for those who allready have an aftermarket dog bone mount):*








*Or just the dogbone mount:*



















_Quote, originally posted by *Strut Mount, Track Density, M4 Chassis VW and Audi* »_
Tired of stock Mk4 Chassis strut bushings collapsing and deflecting? We have the solution for you.
We are VERY excited to be announcing the release of our 034Motorsport Track Density Strut mounts for the Mk4 VW
We've been testing these mounts for some time to ensure they are reliable and meet the criterion for the intended use - results so far are very exciting!
WHAT THEY ARE: A new line of rubber motor mounts made FOR us by OE suppliers to OUR specifications.
TRACKDENSITY Mounts are also solid rubber mounts, but with an 80 durometer approx 90% stiffer than stock, these are solid for all practical purposes and result in ZERO drivetrain movement. Vibrations from the engine are noticeably increased but not horrible. Definitely not smooth and quiet like stock mounts, but in return you get a completely locked down drivetrain with NO slop or deflection. These are perfect for the street/track enthusiast who doesn't mind a marked increase in vibration from the drivetrain.
NOTE, THIS IS NOT AN OEM MOUNT, AND ARE NOT AVAILABLE FROM ANY OTHER SOURCE - These are built by an OE supplier to 034Motorsport specifications.
*Mounts will fit all VW and Audi Mk4 Chassis cars such as the Jetta, Golf, TT and many european Seat and Skoda models as well.*
*Price PER mount, one car will need 2.*


















*PRICING :
$82 US SHIPPED FOR 2 STRUT MOUNTS
$94 US SHIPPED FOR 2 STRUT MOUNTS & 2 OEM STRUT MOUNT BEARINGS
$300US SHIPPED FOR ALL 3 MOUNTS (i.e. Engine,transmission & dogbone)
$260US SHIPPED JUST FOR THE ENGINE & GEARBOX MOUNT
$90US SHIPPED JUST FOR THE DOGBONE MOUNT*

*COMBO PRICE : 389US SHIPPED GETS YOU:
* (1) Density Line Engine mount
* (1) Density Line Transmission mount
* (1) Density Line dogbone mount
* (2) Density Line strut mounts
* (2) OEM Bearings for the strut mounts*
*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order and please make sure you state which Density you want (Street or Track).
Thanks










_Modified by INA at 9:43 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Selling the trans mount seperately for those of us that already have a dogbone mount?


_Modified by GRN6IX at 8:25 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

All PM's Replied to http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## MonkeyBiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_These mounts will fit all MK4 1.8t and 2.0 5-speed cars,...

Ummm, this forum is for 24V VR6 engines...and we have a 6-speed.

EDIT: My bad....missed the top section.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (MonkeyBiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MonkeyBiz* »_
Ummm, this forum is for 24V VR6 engines...and we have a 6-speed.

EDIT: My bad....missed the top section.









No worries,thats the copy and paste function in full effect


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Engine mount ready yet? (waiting patiently to order)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GRN6IX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GRN6IX* »_Engine mount ready yet? (waiting patiently to order)

The engine mount is ready.The issue is we are waiting on the aluminum brace that inserts into the mount and secures it to the bracket on the block.All MKIV mounts are the same.its just the braces are different.If you can remove your stock brace then the mounts are good to go.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

i think you guys should offer some polished and/or powdercoated ones.
thats the only thign keeping me from being interested in these

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_i think you guys should offer some polished and/or powdercoated ones.
thats the only thign keeping me from being interested in these

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I can offer polishing and powder coating but it is extra.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
The engine mount is ready.The issue is we are waiting on the aluminum brace that inserts into the mount and secures it to the bracket on the block.All MKIV mounts are the same.its just the braces are different.If you can remove your stock brace then the mounts are good to go.

I can wait, just curious... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you any MKIV VR6 dogbone mounts available?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (looneyben6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *looneyben6* »_Do you any MKIV VR6 dogbone mounts available?

Yup,ready to ship. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*

Engine Mount now available! Requires the use of your stock/old L-Brace.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Are you going to offer the engine mount with a new L brace?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_Are you going to offer the engine mount with a new L brace?

No Need...I have yet to see someone break one.I have quite a few R32 owners happy with the purchase they made.
I am going to start collecting them so that customers wont have to use there old unit.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

I would want the L brace powdercoated if you can see it. My car is a showcar and want my engine bay to look good so I like the powdercoated option.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_I would want the L brace powdercoated if you can see it. My car is a showcar and want my engine bay to look good so I like the powdercoated option.

Do you have access to a powder coater?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

I just sent payment for a track density dogbone mount. I'll let you guys know how I like it.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_I just sent payment for a track density dogbone mount. I'll let you guys know how I like it.









I just installed my Track Density Dogbone Mount. I took my dub for a spin. Right away I noticed that I was able to shift better. With the stock mount shifting was sloppy and I often missed shifts to 3rd when driving spiritedly. Now with my new dogbone mount I can run thru the gears with ease.
Thanks Issam.











_Modified by BakBer at 11:24 AM 5-11-2008_


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*

Just mounted up my full set the other day. Everything fit perfect. I will report on how they drive once the car is back together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*

New pricing for the fans!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*

Payment sent!
Issam you're a muthf&@#$kin bada$%s


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Payment sent!
Issam you're a muthf&@#$kin bada$%s

Well thanks!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*

Just got them, looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*

Compatible with Automatic MKIV's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*

These mounts are awesome. Great deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*

All PM's replied to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoCram (Apr 26, 2004)

sent you IM


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*

Who wants more density mounts? bottom arm bushings anyone?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Who wants more density mounts? bottom arm bushings anyone?









All the suspension bushings would be nice.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (BakBer)*

Suspension bushings for me too


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

How do both these (Streetdensity/Trackdensity) compare to
VF's mount set?
I'm thinking full set to full set.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_How do both these (Streetdensity/Trackdensity) compare to
VF's mount set?
I'm thinking full set to full set.
-Jeffrey Atwood


Jeff
The most popular kit is street density motor mounts and track density dogbone.I have sold quite a few sets to guys upgrading from VF's going for all track density motor mounts.You will find alot more feed back in the 1.8T thread.
Send me a PM when you are ready


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

How is vibration with those mounts ? Im looking to upgrade my stock ones.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_How is vibration with those mounts ? Im looking to upgrade my stock ones.

Street Density - vibration is minimal
Track Density - you can tell they are in.
My recommendation - Street Density Transmission & Engine with a Track Density dogbone.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

How much extra would it be to get the mounts polished or powdercoated ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_How much extra would it be to get the mounts polished or powdercoated ?

Dont offer those services as it does not work out well for us.
You have no one locally that can do it for you?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Dont offer those services as it does not work out well for us.
You have no one locally that can do it for you?

Would have to look into something local for that I suppose.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Would have to look into something local for that I suppose.










Or you can spray paint them with a high gloss high temp engine paint. Found at your local auto parts store. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Bump for a good product and seller. These mounts are killer. I have them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*

Watching this thread until Im ready to order, free bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Black Mamba)*

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

How many bolts hold the dog bone mount to the transmission 1 or 2?


----------



## 04vr6 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*

Wow these sound great man. Well im in the Marines so when i get back from th field im def gonna get a kit of Track density mounts. Thanks so much. Please let me know if these are going out of stock anytime soon. If so anyway I can reserve some till end of month? You guys are awesome.
Thanks again.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (04vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04vr6* »_Wow these sound great man. Well im in the Marines so when i get back from th field im def gonna get a kit of Track density mounts. Thanks so much. Please let me know if these are going out of stock anytime soon. If so anyway I can reserve some till end of month? You guys are awesome.
Thanks again.

I will put aside a set for you.Thanks for serving your country!


----------



## 04vr6 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Cool how do i get these?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Strut mounts now available!

_Quote, originally posted by *Strut Mount, Track Density, M4 Chassis VW and Audi* »_
Tired of stock Mk4 Chassis strut bushings collapsing and deflecting? We have the solution for you.
We are VERY excited to be announcing the release of our 034Motorsport Track Density Strut mounts for the Mk4 VW
We've been testing these mounts for some time to ensure they are reliable and meet the criterion for the intended use - results so far are very exciting!
WHAT THEY ARE: A new line of rubber motor mounts made FOR us by OE suppliers to OUR specifications.
TRACKDENSITY Mounts are also solid rubber mounts, but with an 80 durometer approx 90% stiffer than stock, these are solid for all practical purposes and result in ZERO drivetrain movement. Vibrations from the engine are noticeably increased but not horrible. Definitely not smooth and quiet like stock mounts, but in return you get a completely locked down drivetrain with NO slop or deflection. These are perfect for the street/track enthusiast who doesn't mind a marked increase in vibration from the drivetrain.
NOTE, THIS IS NOT AN OEM MOUNT, AND ARE NOT AVAILABLE FROM ANY OTHER SOURCE - These are built by an OE supplier to 034Motorsport specifications.
*Mounts will fit all VW and Audi Mk4 Chassis cars such as the Jetta, Golf, TT and many european Seat and Skoda models as well.*
*Price PER mount, one car will need 2.*


















*PRICE = $75US SHIPPED FOR THE STRUT MOUNTS*


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

Issam those mounts sound cool. So i suspect a marked improvment in handeling as well? 
Its that time of year... so i will be ordering 3 mounts and the strut mounts if you can convince me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

you have a PM


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Black Mamba)*

All PM's replied to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Check out the new Strut Density Mount thread!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Well After success with the Audi Density line it was time to move onto the Volkswagen section....
*PRICE = $75US SHIPPED FOR THE STRUT MOUNTS*
*PRICE = $300US SHIPPED FOR ALL 3 MOUNTS*
*PRICE = $260US SHIPPED JUST FOR THE ENGINE & GEARBOX MOUNT*
*PRICE = $90US SHIPPED JUST FOR THE DOGBONE MOUNT*
*Please send me a PM *
Thanks









Please send me a pm with any questions or orders, make sure to mention if it's a Street or Track mount http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Ralph (Jun 23, 2007)

im'd


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*

4th of July bump for Issam and INA


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

It says you disabled PM's.
I would like to pick up a set of street density engine/transmission mounts and a track density dogbone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (liloldbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liloldbie* »_It says you disabled PM's.
I would like to pick up a set of street density engine/transmission mounts and a track density dogbone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PM's are working fine for me?
Send me an email and I will sort you out.


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
PM's are working fine for me?
Send me an email and I will sort you out.

Whoops, was trying to PM your sales account.
Should be good now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (liloldbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liloldbie* »_
Whoops, was trying to PM your sales account.
Should be good now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeropointenergy (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*

hmm, I was looking at vf's pendulum mount for 200 bones, yours it substantially cheaper in cost, what's the deal? Why the disparity? are you hungrier then vf or what? how do they compare in stiffness?


----------



## V_aaRg_6 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (zeropointenergy)*

I will be ordering the trio of engine/tranny mounts very soon, I will try and post up my impressions...planning to buy all street density to keep vibrations minimal. With the old mount, I was thinking that maybe I would clean it up and change the bushings to poly for days the car is at autox/track


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (V_aaRg_6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V_aaRg_6* »_I will be ordering the trio of engine/tranny mounts very soon, I will try and post up my impressions...planning to buy all street density to keep vibrations minimal. With the old mount, I was thinking that maybe I would clean it up and change the bushings to poly for days the car is at autox/track

Looking forward to it.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

When you say you will notice the track ones... How bad? The dogbone controls the rocking of the engine back and forth correct? If replacing with only the dogbone mount, how bad will the vibrations be? (track one) Enough to rattle everything inside?
Been in a civic with solid mounts and the thing vibrated to all hell, everything rattled, couldnt smoke a cigarette without ash constantly shaking off. Steering wheel bounced like crazy...


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I just ordered all 4 mount in track density. I figure these are MkIV mounts, and the VR6 already has a heavier rubber in it and doesn't vibrate like all the other motors so track shouldn't be bad.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Could you do the dogbone only? and then test drive for me by any chance? before you do the rest?


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Well I already have a poly dogbone mount which should be comparable if not stiffer. What do you want to know?
*Edit* Please PM me to keep unnecessary info off the sales page.


_Modified by apstguy at 3:04 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

I dont really want to buy the entire mount so is the rubber portion (the inserts) available. Cause i dont see the point in buying the Entire mount if i dont have to?
Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BOUDAH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOUDAH* »_I dont really want to buy the entire mount so is the rubber portion (the inserts) available. Cause i dont see the point in buying the Entire mount if i dont have to?
Thanks

We dont sell inserts
The point to buying the entire mount is that you dont get an "insert" that will create play in the assembly.


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

Are the strut mounts in stock? I sent you a pm on wednesday, just need to know where to send the money!


----------



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

Sent money last thursday and havent gotten a response







Need to know if they are in transit.


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (GLgod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLgod* »_Are the strut mounts in stock? I sent you a pm on wednesday, just need to know where to send the money!









Nevermind, placed an order elsewhere...
Couldn't wait, needed strut bearings!


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I installed the track density motor mounts (all 3) and the strut bushings. There is no drivetrain movement at all. It makes the whole car vibrate a bit, but I am hoping is will loosen up a bit. One unexpected side effect: my engine noise is now more pronounced. It made my engine louder. Weird.
I am enjoying it though! Way better than worn old mounts.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (SilverSurfer337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLgod* »_Are the strut mounts in stock? I sent you a pm on wednesday, just need to know where to send the money!









sales[at]inaengineering[dot]com

_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSurfer337* »_Sent money last thursday and havent gotten a response







Need to know if they are in transit.

They are in transit,
sorry trying to keep on top of everything.


----------



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_I installed the track density motor mounts (all 3) and the strut bushings. There is no drivetrain movement at all. It makes the whole car vibrate a bit, but I am hoping is will loosen up a bit. One unexpected side effect: my engine noise is now more pronounced. It made my engine louder. Weird.
I am enjoying it though! Way better than worn old mounts.

Thats what Im planning on doing aswell. Im about to replace the strut bushings and next will be the track density mounts.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Now that my mounts have broken in I absolutely love them. Since the VR6 is so smooth, you don't get any major vibrations with them.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - VR6! *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

in effort to reduce some vibrations, would anyone recommend doing track density dogbone and street density for the engine and tranny?
If not, then please tell me why?
your







is welcomed.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hmm...


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

INA?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIVRon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVRon* »_Now i know where i'm NOT getting my mounts from...

My apologies.
I was not notified of this thread until one of the forum members brought this to my attention.The job of the [email protected] account is to simply bump the thread and they are not supposed to bump the threads if a question was asked....in your case 4 times







so my humblest apologies for that.

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVRon* »_in effort to reduce some vibrations, would anyone recommend doing track density dogbone and street density for the engine and tranny?

I always recommend the track density dogbone mount.That is what I use on my own personal car:
* Track density dogbone and street density engine and trans and trust me...I drive like an ass


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

Does anyone know how to contact GTIVRon? I feel like such an idiot for not seeing his questions until now


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Hey. Thanks for getting back to me at least. Just in time, going to be placing an order hopefully this week... So no big deal.
Have you by chance been able to compare the track dogbone and street engine and trans setup with a full track setup? Is it much smoother? How well will that hold, and more importantly, will the excess that the dogbone now receive cause it to wear out much faster?


_Modified by GTIVRon at 1:24 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIVRon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVRon* »_Hey. Thanks for getting back to me at least. Just in time, going to be placing an order hopefully this week... So no big deal.
Have you by chance been able to compare the track dogbone and street engine and trans setup with a full track setup? Is it much smoother? How well will that hold, and more importantly, will the excess that the dogbone now receive cause it to wear out much faster?

Ive been running my track dogbone since late 2007 and have not changed it as yet.I will by the spring though.
The track density kit all around will cause cabin vibration so you might not like that.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

But the street density mounts all-round is definitely a marked improvement over stock right?


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIVRon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVRon* »_But the street density mounts all-round is definitely a marked improvement over stock right?

No, they were designed to be a downgrade... Sorry, had to...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (silverstoned83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverstoned83* »_
No, they were designed to be a downgrade... Sorry, had to...









Be nice








The street's all around will be a vast improvement over the stock units.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Hope to have the order in by end of the week, Whats fastest/most convenient way of placing it?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIVRon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVRon* »_Hope to have the order in by end of the week, Whats fastest/most convenient way of placing it?

Email me


----------



## killerVduB (Nov 28, 2008)

just as i was about to get a vf engineering dogbone.. How do these compare? I know others have asked but didnt see a response


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Email him if you want a response..
Unless you want to wait 3 and a half weeks like i did for a response..


----------



## killerVduB (Nov 28, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a local kinda


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Just installed the dogbone... Damn it feels good.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIVRon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVRon* »_Just installed the dogbone... Damn it feels good.

Gracias sir!


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

I take it this isn't supposed to happen. I took off from the stopsign just outside of work today and this happened to my Density Line track density dogbone:








Now I can't drive my car.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_
Now I can't drive my car.

email me


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Got a new mount overnighted that day, excellent!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_Got a new mount overnighted that day, excellent!


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Ok after having the track density dogbone (i think) and the street engine and tranny, I say anyone considering that combo to go track density all-round. After breaking in, the car feels the way it used to again. Well almost, think most my problem is with the DMFW. But yea, track definitely, and i was really iffy about the cab noise etc, but these don't change a thing as far as ive noticed.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIVRon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVRon* »_Ok after having the track density dogbone (i think) and the street engine and tranny, I say anyone considering that combo to go track density all-round. After breaking in, the car feels the way it used to again. Well almost, think most my problem is with the DMFW. But yea, track definitely, and i was really iffy about the cab noise etc, but these don't change a thing as far as ive noticed.

I have heard this before from another 24V user.I still think the track dogbone and street engine and trans are the nicest combination.
I am also looking into billet mounts btw


----------



## killerVduB (Nov 28, 2008)

i notice SOME shaking on low rpm's in first gear but i <3 it. Good product


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Any trade in plans for the billets? lol.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIVRon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVRon* »_Any trade in plans for the billets? lol.

ssssssh


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

Your recommendations for a car that sees 10+ track days a year, but is also a daily driver? I don't mind things vibrating around a little - and the car is soon to be less of a daily driver when I buy a Touareg this summer. I currently have the stock engine and transmission mount and an EIP dogbone. I'm leaning towards your track stuff all the way around (three mounts)...


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (collins_tc)*

Go track all the way.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Track all around...


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (NYEuroTuner)*


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

So when do we get those upgrades? lol. Me engine is moving way too much. I think the bushing on my dogbone, where it bolts to the tranny, is shot, SO much movement there.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

I was still waiting for the update announcements from months back. I already re-replaced all 3 engine mounts that I pieced together, most still OEM. I baught all 3 mounts from you and the dogbone was shot within a few weeks, trans side was toasted after about a month, and the passanger side mount had more movement than the oem one right off the bat...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

GTIVRon said:


> I was still waiting for the update announcements from months back. I already re-replaced all 3 engine mounts that I pieced together, most still OEM. I baught all 3 mounts from you and the dogbone was shot within a few weeks, trans side was toasted after about a month, and the passanger side mount had more movement than the oem one right off the bat...


Sorry i just saw this now 
Send Issam an email [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------

